
Zawinski's Law of Software Envelopment - butz
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamie_Zawinski#Principles
======
memexy
Link with highlight:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamie_Zawinski#Principles:~:te...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamie_Zawinski#Principles:~:text=Every%20program%20attempts,which%20can).

It highlights the text

> Every program attempts to expand until it can read mail. Those programs
> which cannot so expand are replaced by ones which can.

~~~
tomato2juice
Wow, I did not know you could use the URL to highlight on wikipedia. Is there
a way in the UI to generate that URL without having to do it manually?

~~~
memexy
No idea. I just learned about it myself from dqpb:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23420714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23420714).

------
downerending
Catchy, but I can't actually think of many (or any) programs that have so
expanded. GNU Emacs can, but I don't think you could really argue that it
replaced some other program that couldn't.

